# Black Friday Central



## CJB85

Hi everyone

There are so many little nooks and crannies that we can't always catch all the deals.
Let's use this thread to post any and all Black Friday specials as they are released by local and/or international vendors.

Please include any sales leaflets if available, or a link to the sales page.

@Silver I wasn't sure exactly where to post this, so feel free to move this anywhere else if needed.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chickenstrip

BUMP 

Why not also throw in any non vaping related specials if you find them too good to resist.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

Chickenstrip said:


> BUMP
> 
> Why not also throw in any non vaping related specials if you find them too good to resist.


Rather post a separate thread for that, please...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Blk Friday specials from Vape hyper 
https://nlm.soundestlink.com/link/5...509cb0d46708271b156a/5c127c6f2297ce0a1b80b8f3

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick

Something I've noticed from last year,some vendors just change the heading from 'sale' to 'black Friday specials',nothing else changes

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Riaz_sh

The Vape Juice Bar Black Friday specials
https://thevapejuicebar.co.za/collections/blk5

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85

Slick said:


> Something I've noticed from last year,some vendors just change the heading from 'sale' to 'black Friday specials',nothing else changes


It seems the link that @Grand Guru posted is the same, as many of the listed products are "sold out" already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ivc_mixer

Slick said:


> Something I've noticed from last year,some vendors just change the heading from 'sale' to 'black Friday specials',nothing else changes



This is probably because most of them run specials 24/7, which is quite concerning. But that's a topic for another thread

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru

They'll probably update it their lists this coming weekend

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Sirvape is offering a 10% discount on all orders today. Coupon code HOTSALE

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Technically Black Friday specials should range in the 50% to 70% discount range. Vape stores can’t achieve this by a long shot so I don’t bother with vape related sales, not much savings to be had TBH.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 5


----------



## CJB85

CaliGuy said:


> Technically Black Friday specials should range in the 50% to 70% discount range. Vape stores can’t achieve this by a long shot so I don’t bother with vape related sales, not much savings to be had TBH.


I'm waiting for someone to post a Dovpo Odin at less 70%

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

I feel like everything this year is just the same thing over and over, havent bought anything in a while and dont plan to on black friday, they anyway just discount old stock.
Like every other black friday I will just work or stay at home. Ok ok if there is a nice playstation special I will go buy my son one for xmas

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Safz_b

@Jean claude Vaaldamme 
Its not a ps4....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz_sh

ps4 ftw

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 9 | Useful 1


----------



## Hooked

CJB85 said:


> Rather post a separate thread for that, please...



Agree @CJB85 - it will be chaos if non-vaping stuff is here too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Slick said:


> Something I've noticed from last year,some vendors just change the heading from 'sale' to 'black Friday specials',nothing else changes



Another thing to watch out for is the prices. Know what the usual prices (from other vendors too) are so that you're not caught by a "sale" or "Black Friday" price.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/are-you-r...baddest-black-friday-sale.t63846/#post-817631

DOWNTOWN VAPOURY
www.Downtownvapoury.co.za

"SALE STARTS 25 NOVEMBER Leading up to the Biggest day of sales ever.."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/black-friday-at-all-day-vapes.t63812/#post-817546

ALL DAY VAPES
*AllDayVapes.co.za*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Just saw a "Black Friday Special" now: Normal Price R470, Special price....... R420!!! Looks like I'm going to save "Millions" this year...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 5


----------



## Pixstar

Some real sale bargains here (nice mix of hardware and juice I feel, Voopoo Platinum staring at me ):
https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/the-black-sale

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Just got this via email:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

ivc_mixer said:


> Just got this via email:
> 
> View attachment 183508


Their prices are inflated. Sure they can claim 50 and 70% discount.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Just saw a "Black Friday Special" now: Normal Price R470, Special price....... R420!!! Looks like I'm going to save "Millions" this year...



@Dela Rey Steyn 50 bucks is 50 bucks!! That could buy me two cuppaccinos at our local coffee shop!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> Their prices are inflated. Sure they can claim 50 and 70% discount.


VERY Inflated on a lot of Items

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn 50 bucks is 50 bucks!! That could buy me two cuppaccinos at our local coffee shop!


@Hooked I do agree, saving is saving indeed! But its not a "Black Friday" saving

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

So far I haven't seen anything that is a real Balck Friday special... all I have seen is old crap on sale.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Hooked

3FVape https://www.ecigssa.co.za/3fvape-black-friday-sale-sitewide-discount.t63821/


----------



## Hooked

I've seen on the Internet that trucks are being forced off the road and their contents stolen. I wonder if this will increase with all the Black Friday deliveries? I don't usually insure my deliveries (nor does anyone, other than eCiggies, ask if insurance is required. However, if I buy anything for the next 2 - 3 weeks I'll try my best to get insurance on it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Had to post this








Sent from small screen

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Pixstar

Rob Fisher said:


> So far I haven't seen anything that is a real Balck Friday special... all I have seen is old crap on sale.


From the few I’ve looked at, I’ve seen R80 to R110 off new e-liquid, R300 off recent mods, R100 off newly released tanks.
We all love a bargain but this (and other industries) are under sever financial strain.
As a small business owner I can sympathise with those vape shops who are under pressure and are at least giving discounts where they can.
There’s usually not much mark-up on hardware so when I see an already reasonably priced item that is discounted by 20% or more, I appreciate it.
Discounting older stock by 50% and more, helps those that can’t afford newer gear/ e-liquid.
My 2c.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 6 | Winner 2 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## StompieZA

Pixstar said:


> Some real sale bargains here (nice mix of hardware and juice I feel, Voopoo Platinum staring at me ):
> https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/the-black-sale



Some decent juices and cheap prices here!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Richio

BLCK Friday 2019 - Stay tuned for more specials
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blck-friday-2019-stay-tuned-for-more.t63897/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Acidkill

Vaperite have some good deals

https://www.vaperite.co.za/wp-conte...oklet.pdf?mc_cid=f85ae9dac0&mc_eid=613ede8c03

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Flavourworld - 20% off all concentrates for this week (25/11 - 02/12). Discount code automatically applied on your behalf.

https://www.flavourworld.co.za/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

@Resistance your surface mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Riaz_sh

which place is this @Grand Guru

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz_sh said:


> which place is this @Grand Guru



I guess with the pink colour it's Vape King.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Rob Fisher said:


> I guess with the pink colour it's Vape King.



Nope... Surface at Vape King is on special at R 650

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bulldog

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Nope... Surface at Vape King is on special at R 650


Black Friday 450 at Vape King  as above pamphlet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

It’s at Vape King


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 183763
> @Resistance your surface mod.


Thanks @Grand Guru .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Has anyone seen the Voopoo Vinci on sale for Black Friday anywhere?


----------



## Geldart39

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Has anyone seen the Voopoo Vinci on sale for Black Friday anywhere?



I ordered 1 from Sir Vape with a extra pod and coils with that 15% discount code. They only have 3 colours to choose from.
Juicy Joes have more variety of colours and works out a bit more expensive normal price but don't think they have a discount code for black Friday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz_sh

https://www.thevapestation.co.za/#

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Has anyone seen the Voopoo Vinci on sale for Black Friday anywhere?


https://www.vanillavape.co.za/product-page/voodoo-vinci-pod-kit
R470

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

@Silver / @Rob Fisher - Think I know the answer, but are we allowed to post Black Friday Specials that non supporting vendors have?


----------



## Silver

baksteen8168 said:


> @Silver / @Rob Fisher - Think I know the answer, but are we allowed to post Black Friday Specials that non supporting vendors have?



No hard rules about that @baksteen8168 , if your post can help others then why not
Hopefully the vendor concerned can consider becoming part of and supporting this forum down the line

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

Who's going to physical stores tomorrow?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

baksteen8168 said:


> @Silver / @Rob Fisher - Think I know the answer, but are we allowed to post Black Friday Specials that non supporting vendors have?



Yes you can @baksteen8168

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Hooked said:


> Who's going to physical stores tomorrow?
> 
> View attachment 184067


I'm not even sure I want to leave my house tomorrow

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I’m on the lookout for an iPad Air, anyone have any hot tips?


----------



## baksteen8168

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

BumbleBee said:


> I’m on the lookout for an iPad Air, anyone have any hot tips?


Only hot tip I have is stay as far away of Takelot as possible. I have never done the takelot thing or the black friday thing, but this year Im looking for playstation for my son.
So Playstation SA announced their deals about a week ago. These deals you can get at any place that sell playstations, I guess Playstation SA supply it cheaper for black friday. Makro, Toys r us, CNA, Game etc etc everyone same specials.
So Spiderman game is R299 (black friday)
But wait Takelot has it at 44% discount R499(the 499 is after the 44% discount)

Also Ps4 1tb console with fifa 20 black friday R5999, announced by playstation SA
Takelot black friday Blue dot sale R6499

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Siam Mods have a massive 50% off Black Friday deal! Discount code on the web site is black50. Best Black Friday deal so far! Bazinga!

https://www.thedriptipshop.com/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

All dressed up for Black Friday, toilet rolls here I come!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## ivc_mixer

I have succumbed to Black Friday... Blckvapour's special of 20% off is applicable to items which were previously on sale as well, e.g. CAP Vanilla Custard V1, R19 for 10ml, minus 20% makes it R15.20. Could not resist that.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Do vape shops also inflate prices before black friday to cover discounts? Wanted to buy something from a wellknown vendor. They have a % off all purchases for black friday. I never bought from this vendor so dont know their prices. The item is R90 but Sir Vape sell it for 55( normal price, no special). So was wondering if this Vendor is just expensive or if its just temp inflated prices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Do vape shops also inflate prices before black friday to cover discounts? Wanted to buy something from a wellknown vendor. They have a % off all purchases for black friday. I never bought from this vendor so dont know their prices. The item is R90 but Sir Vape sell it for 55( normal price, no special). So was wondering if this Vendor is just expensive or if its just temp inflated prices.




I agree with you. This is not only the case with vaping vendors. I was looking at BidorBuy today and there are several similar cases to what you described. I guess what some vendors do is they choose a recommended retail price and "discount" it from there.

I guess it boils down to doing research before you buy. I saw items on Black Friday which are more expensive than other vendors charge any time of the year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Basics of shopping on sales period is to know the usual retail prices for what you want. So shop around different retailers 2 or 3 weeks ahead. In other countries no products are allowed to be put on sale unless they have sat on the shelves for at least a month before the sales period kicks off allowing the customers to have an idea about the original prices and to prevent retailers from selling low quality goods brought specifically for the sales period.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Chickenstrip

Well, at 6am some chop decided to try do a U-turn at the intersection by my house. Not usually a big deal, but this champ was driving a truck full of castle lager bottles (don't worry they weren't filled yet). Needless to say he tipped his load. They took around 8 hours to clean the mess up and I couldn't get out to do any kind of shopping.

This photo does no justice at all. But it's all I took.

Eventually managed to pick up some DIY liquids at Blck. And honestly, I'm a bit thankful that I didn't spend much today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Damn , imagine those bottles full . You would'nt need to buy beer for a year and the run off would have been good for the garden , 
not even brown grass in winter and big happy flowers !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

This has to be the worst BF ever. So called specials was a joke. Not just vape related but Makro/Game/etc as well as the gigantic f up at takealot

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## ARYANTO

SmokeyJoe said:


> This has to be the worst BF ever. So called specials was a joke. Not just vape related but Makro/Game/etc as well as the gigantic f up at takealot


What went on with TAKEALOT ?


----------



## Jengz

Yoh theee worst BF, needed a fridge there were hardly any, needed a new washing machine, also nada, mostly good deals on clothing and tvs which I was having none of.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Jengz said:


> Yoh theee worst BF, needed a fridge there were hardly any, needed a new washing machine, also nada, mostly good deals on clothing and tvs which I was having none of.


..so , nowhere to put the beer or wash the jeans and takkies after the BF pre-party ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

ARYANTO said:


> ..so , nowhere to put the beer or wash the jeans and takkies after the BF pre-party ?


I'm a slam-owe man so in my case, the redbul and a father of 3 so the biggest party I throw is in my bathroom, blowing clouds after a triple s, eish.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The only Black Friday deal I took up was the 50% off on Siam Mods Tip in Scotland!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

ARYANTO said:


> What went on with TAKEALOT ?


Absolutely f...all

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Didn't buy any Vape related stuff on Black Friday. Picked up all my juices during the week from the shops running Black week specials 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick

I'm holding thumbs regarding Takealot,wanted to buy a Huawei psmart 2019 model for my mom since last month,decided to wait till BF,normal price about R3895,BF came and the phone went for R2899,ordered it immediately,5mins later someone gave me a R250 voucher so I ordered another 1 which came in at R2649,an hour later the price went up to R3299,then after a few more hours back to R3895 and sold out,I hope they don't give me a BS story and refund me,I really want that phone especially for my mom

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Billet Box Sale today at 17:30 SA time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Jakes147

Just got my BF delivery from BLCK vapour, accidently bought an extra 5 litres of PG. Seems I'll have to switch to a 70/30 PG/VG mix this year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Jakes147 said:


> Just got my BF delivery from BLCK vapour, accidently bought an extra 5 litres of PG. Seems I'll have to switch to a 70/30 PG/VG mix this year.


It has a very long life span. No worries.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Typical ESKOM, a week too late. Couldn’t resist!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

